# What are you doing for Halloween this year ?



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I know Halloween is a month away yet but are you prepping for it yet ? organizing your parties and sorting out your costumes and house decorations ? what are you guys doing for Halloween this year ?

Im not throwing a party this year but still decorating the house too extreme lengths as usual and carving my pumpkins ! me and a bunch of mates are just gonna go out around town and have a few drinks instead, Im a huge fan of the warriors and love the look of the Hi - Hats so we decided to dress up as them this year, we picked up all the things we need off of ebay for under £20 each so was a pretty good deal, for anyone that dont know what the Hi Hats look like heres a pic


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

My girlfriend and I are going as Sid and Nancy. But she's being Sid.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll just put a sign on my door telling Trick or treaters to F off, I got better things to do than give sweets to 10yr olds in hoodies with a stupid plastic skeleton mask, who threaten to kill me if they don't like the sweets they receive.

of course as I found a couple of years ago, the sign is useless if the ones knocking are 14yrs old and can't read.....no really, 2 girls, 14, couldn't read a word of it.

plus its a stupid ridiculous tradition, if they want sweets use pocket money, not my charity, little snots


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'll just put a sign on my door telling Trick or treaters to F off, I got better things to do than give sweets to 10yr olds in hoodies with a stupid plastic skeleton mask, who threaten to kill me if they don't like the sweets they receive.
> 
> of course as I found a couple of years ago, the sign is useless if the ones knocking are 14yrs old and can't read.....no really, 2 girls, 14, couldn't read a word of it.
> 
> plus its a stupid ridiculous tradition, if they want sweets use pocket money, not my charity, little snots


lol trick or treaters can be annoying at times especially when they make no effort like you said, I wont have too put up with them this year seen as though I won't be in.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Get drunk.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The only sane thing to do ofcourse- Go out on the pisser!:biggrin:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Either looking after my soon to be new born baby or waiting for my soon to be new born baby


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Seriously? Not many people going out?










Sometimes being a student isn't such a bad thing. :laugh:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

1) wear lab coat
2) put on some welding goggles
3) get a bowl and fill it with minced meat
4) open the door and offer the kiddies some nice tasty meat (best done by offering them a fistful of it)
5) they will never return and you get one hell of a laugh


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

it's candy for kids. what's the problem?


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> it's candy for kids. what's the problem?


Listen to this guy.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

What am I doing for Halloween? Either 1) Getting drunk out of my mind with friends 2) Having dinner over my Uncle's and helping escort my little cousin around the neighborhood or 3) All of the above.

Simple, but either offer a good time. The best part of it all is that in the event I'm stuck home, I live in an apartment so I won't be bothered by pesky kids asking for candy.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Let me start by saying I love Halloween with a insane passion. Having said that I will be putting on my famous yard haunt this year (I can say that because its been mentioned on my cities local news twice). It includes the fallowing. 1)A gallow with a hanging corpse dummy. 2) A chainsaw 3)4+ fog machines with atmospheric back lighting 4)10 pounds of mini chocolate bars for the 100+ people I get each year. 5)what its the 22nd of sept damn I better get started now.

Also I search for houses that turn kids away without posting notification, and send my waves of Halloween hoodlums to egg their houses. 

That reminds me I should post a pic of my yard haunt on the forum this year.


----------



## Aryx (Nov 6, 2008)

Getting my kids dressed up as Yoda and Vader, putting on my beer belt and taking 'em Trick or Treating! Nothing like walking your kids around the neighborhood drinkin'. And seriously, A: They're kids, B: Buy a bag of cheap candy and don't be such an ass everyone, it's halloween! Oh, I might hang a dead cat from a pole if I have time :shok:!!!!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I might, just might, get round to making a UNSC Marine costume, something I've been saying I'm gonna do but never did for the past 2 years.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Well just a bit ago I was talking to my friend about what was going on for holloween and thats when it came to me... one of the best costume ideas i've had in my life

Zombie Village People...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Da Joka said:


> Well just a bit ago I was talking to my friend about what was going on for holloween and thats when it came to me... one of the best costume ideas i've had in my life
> 
> Zombie Village People...


This idea= Ultimate Epic Win!


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

im going to have a party with my friends and dress up as the green man from sunny in philidelphia


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

> Let me start by saying I love Halloween with a insane passion. Having said that I will be putting on my famous yard haunt this year (I can say that because its been mentioned on my cities local news twice). It includes the fallowing. 1)A gallow with a hanging corpse dummy. 2) A chainsaw 3)4+ fog machines with atmospheric back lighting 4)10 pounds of mini chocolate bars for the 100+ people I get each year. 5)what its the 22nd of sept damn I better get started now.


LOL.

I'm doing nothing.....


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm. Dunno yet. Halloween last year consisted of drinking with friends, then literally chasing a handful of cross country girls across campus. We were supposed to be hanging, and apparently they decided running would be the best way to get from one place to another all night...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I love Halloween! It's easily the best day of the year. How many days let you take candy from strangers and dress-up? 

I'll be hanging out at my friend's house, then loitering around town. I'm too old to trick or treat, but I'm going as Dr. Horrible his year. 
And here's the link, if you don't know who he is.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Getting smaaaaaaashed.

Whether or not in Fancy dress... I haven't decided yet


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

We'll have a pot of sweeties, normally in a pumpkin shaped plastic bowl, with a spiders web on top. I'll probably be the one answering the door. Kids with no inventive-ness have that fact pointed out to them. Especially the ones who come round in early October. 

Sadly, trick-or-treating seems to be less and less popular where I live.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

getting pissed and scaring all the kids outside by hiding in a bush.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I live in a college town. And that means that there are a disproportionate number of incredibly good looking women wearing next to nothing on Halloween, absolutely smashed at the bars. So, I'll probably put my Roman reenactment stuff on, because it's big and shiny and attracts said drunken floozies like a magnet, and mess with drunk sorority girls. Because it's both easy and entertaining.


----------

